# When do you add GH booster?



## Zak Rafik (9 Sep 2014)

Hi guys 
I'll like to under what conditions do I add GH boosters to my tank after water change?
Thanks and cheers
Raffik


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2014)

GH Booster is for those people who like to use RO or demineralized water, or for those who live in an area where their municipal tap water is very soft and is therefore low in Calcium and/or Magnesium. If one uses tap water in a high GH municipal zone then there is normally no need for GH booster. 

Normally most of us can get the required amounts of Ca and Mg from standard tap water, except, as I mentioned for those areas which have tap water that is soft. In those cases GH booster can also be used. If your water report is available on line, just have a look and see what the Ca and Mg content is and that will tell you whether you need it.

More detailed information in the following posts:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/do-i-need-to-add-calcium-to-my-macro.16479/#post-170313

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ei-dosing-using-dry-salts.1211/page-9#post-213976

Cheers,


----------



## ltsai (9 Sep 2014)

I think Rafik is from Singapore too.

Here's the country water report:
http://www.pub.gov.sg/general/watersupply/Pages/DrinkingWQReport.aspx

I don't think Ca/Mg is reported individually.

                            Unit Avg Range
Total Alkalinity (as CaCO3) mg/L 17  <5 - 44
Total Hardness (as CaCO3)   mg/L 59  25 - 145


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2014)

OK, thanks for that mate.
Yeah, it shows the water is soft, just about GH 3.5 and KH of about 1.
Again, since we do not know what it comprises we can only be sure of the necessity by actually using GH Booster and observing if there is a difference in performance. If no improvement is observed, then it can be deleted.

Cheers,


----------



## ltsai (9 Sep 2014)

Can't we dose Ca(NO3)2*4H2O and Mg from epsom salt too as "GH booster"? I substituted KNO3 with CaNO3 because KNO3 is not available as salt but only 5% liquid form and I dose Mg once in a while.


----------



## ceg4048 (9 Sep 2014)

Yes, you can mate. Mg is Mg and Ca is Ca, soif you have these two covered by whatever soluble salts you have access to then you definitely don't need to add any GH Booster.

Cheers,


----------



## ltsai (10 Sep 2014)

I'm guessing GH booster is to help with the micros like Ca and Mg but not really a GH booster per se, since plants do not really care about soft and hard water? We aren't really trying to increase GH but dose some additional micros?


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Sep 2014)

Yes, that is correct. GH Booster is a means to an end. If you have added those two micros via a different source then you have effectively already boosted your GH in the process, but as you have correctly mentioned, the true relevance lies in the availability of Ca and Mg, not in GH boosting per se.

Cheers,


----------

